# New Used GT5000 owner with some noob questions



## EricRShelton (May 3, 2020)

Hey All,

We found a good (?) deal on a used GT5000 with the manual 6 speed gearbox. It's got a 22hp Briggs & Stratton V-twin and a 54" deck. I'm having some trouble finding specific info on this model and would appreciate any help.

I can't find a placard with the model or serial number. Where should I look? I've already looked under the seat (another thread had a photo that looked like it was there). The only thing I can find is a parts number list under the hood.

I broke the key in the ignition and had to find a new one. It appears to be made by Husqvarna. Are these made by Husqvarna? AYP? Are the two the same thing? How do I tell?

And the most important question (because I need a new belt for the deck): Do you guys have any recommendations for the best place to buy parts? Now that Sears is going the way of the Dodo (and Lowe's deal with the Craftsman name doesn't seem to include legacy parts) where should I look for support?

Thanks for any help!





  








IMG_7409




__
EricRShelton


__
May 3, 2020











  








IMG_7410




__
EricRShelton


__
May 3, 2020


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd search the part numbers you have under the hood and see what you get. Jacks small engines pops up alot.
Could it be this tractor?
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...man-917276360-front-engine-lawn-tractor-parts
Ignition switch
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/product/3s1xpbdm7h-0071-917/id-193350

Belt Mower deck
191273 -
https://www.homedepot.com/p/AYP-Law...-2003-2006-Replaces-191273-HD191273/305904879


----------



## EricRShelton (May 3, 2020)

I'd been searching with those part numbers and used them to order what I need. But there are a lot of sketchy looking websites and I didn't know if people or the mods here had a recommended retailer.

And I think I found it! Looking under the seat I can see where the placard was- in the right light I can see the outline and I have no idea why it would have been removed. But your post inspired me to do another search, and using another browser I found the manual for the 917.276211. I think that's it! It's the 22hp Briggs engine and six-speed transaxle!

Is Sears still decent to order through? That ignition switch price seems really high compared to elsewhere online.

So AYP must've made the Husqvarnas as well, right?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

That 140403 is about as common as mower keys get, other than an Indek. It runs less than $5 all over the inter-web. I've probably got 20 of them laying around the shop.

The deck belt (#191273) is 5/8" x 142".... Use belt # B139K, or 5L1420K, and you can get it at any decent sized auto parts store for less than $15


----------



## EricRShelton (May 3, 2020)

Thanks, Bob! I already ordered two keys and a replacement belt- couldn't find OEM #191273, actually. Home Depot has something that functioned as an OEM replacement so I took a chance- it was only around 20 bucks. But I'll keep what you said and the dimensions in mind in case the replacement is junk! Thanks again!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK..... Briggs Oil Filter #696854 $8-$12 

Wix #51056 $4
Napa #1056 $4


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

EricRShelton said:


> Hey All,
> 
> We found a good (?) deal on a used GT5000 with the manual 6 speed gearbox. It's got a 22hp Briggs & Stratton V-twin and a 54" deck. I'm having some trouble finding specific info on this model and would appreciate any help.
> 
> ...



www.ereplacementparts.com is a discount house that has the best prices I've seen on belts, blades, bearings and engine parts. There is also Discount mower parts.Do a Google search for lawnmower parts and you will get a dozen good hits


----------



## DaveLahti1946 (Jan 23, 2018)

Take your old belt to a Tractor Supply , match the length [and with ] and save like 3/4 of the cost of a factory replacement


----------



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi,

I found this on the Sears parts website, https://www.searspartsdirect.com. Maybe it will help you locate the model number.

I order parts from Sears online. No problems (except some of the pricing). Sometimes, for me, it worth the extra cost to get the right part without looking all over for an aftermarket replacement. Many of the replacement parts from the Sears website now have Husqvarna branding.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

EricRShelton said:


> I'd been searching with those part numbers and used them to order what I need. But there are a lot of sketchy looking websites and I didn't know if people or the mods here had a recommended retailer.
> 
> And I think I found it! Looking under the seat I can see where the placard was- in the right light I can see the outline and I have no idea why it would have been removed. But your post inspired me to do another search, and using another browser I found the manual for the 917.276211. I think that's it! It's the 22hp Briggs engine and six-speed transaxle!
> 
> ...


If you can see where the model tag was, try a black light on that area. Many times what you can't see with the naked eye will show up under the black light. Worth a try... Has worked for me many times in my mower shop for reading partial or missing model tags....


----------

